# Countdown?



## Java99 (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo, 

ich suche so was hier: http://www.java24.net/scripts/zeit/digitaler_countdown.html nur nicht mit Grafiken als Zahlen, sondern normale Textzahlen: 1,2,3,4,5...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Roar (5. Sep 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Sky (5. Sep 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
> verschoben


Schon mal bei google.de geguckt ? Davon gibt es zig verschiedene im Netz !


----------

